# Parent visa 143 vs 173 temporary



## aussieguy4 (May 6, 2016)

Hello all

My parents are living in Australia on a tourist visa (subclass 600) and want to take the next step to permanent residency.

There are 2 visas I'm contemplating:

Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143)
Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173)

Ideally they would like to leave Australia for as little time as possible, travel overseas, apply then return. How soon would they be granted a visa to allow re-entry while waiting for a decision?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

aussieguy4 said:


> Hello all
> 
> My parents are living in Australia on a tourist visa (subclass 600) and want to take the next step to permanent residency.
> 
> ...


They can apply for the sc. 173 or the sc. 143 visa while they are in Australia, if they do not have a "no further stay condition" on their current visa.

Please note that they will not be eligible for a bridging visa (unless they hold a sc. 173 visa and are applying for a sc. 143 visa).

They will have to be outside Australia for the grant of the visa (unless they hold a sc. 173 visa and have applied for a sc. 143 visa).

They can generally not spend more than 12 months in Australia during an18 month period while on a tourist visa..

Processing time for the sc. 143 visa is currently 2 years or more.

Be aware of possible price increases and major changes to the parent visa stream by June/July.


----------



## aussieguy4 (May 6, 2016)

Thanks Nick

They do not have a no further stay condition on their current visitor sc 600 visa, but without the bridging visa grant, their visitor visa will expire soon.

What options do they have to get around the 12 months in Australia during an 18 month period, would an ETA visa sc 601 work if they left and came back every 3 months?

For the grant of the parent sc 143 visa, how will they know when it's granted so they can ensure they are offshore? It estimates 2 years, but knowing exactly when would be difficult, wouldn't it?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

There is also the Aged Contributory Parent visa, which does come with a bridging visa.You can't get around the 12 in 18 months rule. It applies to any combination of visitor visas. When 143 decision is imminent , they will be notified, so they can travel offshore. You'll know anyway when you receive the request to pay the second VAC.


----------



## aussieguy4 (May 6, 2016)

Unfortunately they dont meet the age requirements for the aged parent visa.

Just to confirm the ETA subclass 601 has the same restrictions as a subclass 600 where you cant stay in Australia 12 months in every 18 months?

Are there any ways to keep them in the country while waiting on a contributory parent visa decision? They are happy to go out once it's close to the date for the decision.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

aussieguy4 said:


> Unfortunately they dont meet the age requirements for the aged parent visa.
> 
> Just to confirm the ETA subclass 601 has the same restrictions as a subclass 600 where you cant stay in Australia 12 months in every 18 months?
> 
> Are there any ways to keep them in the country while waiting on a contributory parent visa decision? They are happy to go out once it's close to the date for the decision.


The restriction applies to all tourist visas and there is no way around it, unless it is an onshore application with a BV attached.


----------



## aussieguy4 (May 6, 2016)

Thank you again

It looks like the only option is to leave the country for 6 months, apply for a visitor visa sc600 then come back.

To confirm, under the age of 65 there are no parent visas that can be applied onshore where a bridging visa is attached? They do not have any restrictions on their visa that prevent them from applying for other visas.

Kind regards


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

aussieguy4 said:


> Thank you again
> 
> It looks like the only option is to leave the country for 6 months, apply for a visitor visa sc600 then come back.
> 
> ...


The only parent visas which generally make the applicant eligible for a bridging visa are:

-804 (aged parent),
-884 (contributory aged parent-temporary),
-864 (contributory aged parent-residence) 
and 
-143 (contributory parent) for holders of a sc. 173 visa

Apparently there will be a new class of 5 year temporary parent visas from July onwards, but I can't say anything sensible about it at this stage.


----------

